# Diferencias tecnicas entre altoparlantes y parlantes



## Davocana (Ago 18, 2008)

Saludos a todos, y agradecería bastante si alguien me explicara las diferencias técnicas que hay entre los altoparlantes (bocinas), esos que utilizan para perifoneo que tienen un cono de metal y los parlantes que se utilizan en las cajas acústicas.
si a una bocina la corneta que trae y le coloco un cono de parlante ¿funcionaría?
muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2008)

Las bocinas (Nombre completo bocinas exponenciales) convierten el pequeño desplazamiento del "copo" del driver en un gran desplazamiento de volumen de aire debida a su forma (Exponenciál), son ideales para conseguir un altos niveles de presión sonora pero la calidad es pobre, no rinden por debajo de unos 800Hz y se emplean en general para la difusión de voz.

También existen bocinas para rangos bajos de frecuencia, ya no son metálicas, sino de madera laminada y grandes dimensiones, se emplean como reproductores de graves o sub graves, a diferencia de la bocina (Común) estas emplean un parlante como driver.



			
				Davocana dijo:
			
		

> ...si a una bocina la corneta que trae y le coloco un cono de parlante ¿funcionaría?...



Si, funcionara mal pero funcionara.


----------



## Davocana (Ago 18, 2008)

Muy agradecido por tu respuesta; si me dices que por debajo de 800 Hz tiene mala respuesta ¿puede funcionar bien como driver?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2008)

No creo, ya que fueron diseñados para otra función, pero probar no cuesta nada.

Cuidado si pruebas, las bocinas son para poca potencia 60W como máximo.


P.D.:
Mecánicamente y magnéticamente el motor de una bocina y un driver para agudos son muy similares, existe una gran diferencia en el "copo" (Elemento radiante).
En las bocinas se trata de lograr una gran respuesta en los tonos "vocales", en cambio en los driver´s de agudos se busca llegar a una frecuencia mucho mayor y de manera mas plana


----------



## Davocana (Ago 18, 2008)

esa es otra cosa que no puedo entender tengo 4 bocinas de 60 watts y solo una de ellas hace una bulla infernal, mas de lo que hace una caja con parlantes de 200 W ¿a que se debe eso? voy a ver si hago la prueba cambiando la corneta por una de driver a ver como queda y les comento jejejeje


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2008)

El excepcional rendimiento es por la forma de la bocina (La parte metálica) no por la parte del motor (driver).
Si le pones un cono de parlante al motor de la bocina no ganas nada, sonara como un parlante común, silvestre y malo.


----------

